# Bidding a tsc



## smok531 (Oct 22, 2012)

Im looking for help bidding this Tractor Supply. i have not measured it yet but i have added a attachment. will be plowing with a 1ton p/u 9ft plow and Salt/LCC Brine 90/10 sprayer. looking for help coming up with a per push price as well as prewetting or under 2" plowable event.

my thoughts are $175 a visit for pre-treatment with liquid. 
as well as same prive per visit to melt a under 2" plowable event.

and any event over 2" that is plowable charging $85 a hr with liquid with a hour and a have min on the first visit each visit after will be rounded to the nears 15 min.

or a per push price of flat out $170 per visit every 2-3" for plowable events.

thanks looking fwd to see how my prices are.


----------



## smok531 (Oct 22, 2012)

no one?...


----------



## Jason1919 (Aug 26, 2013)

I do 3 TSC stores in MA & CT... I do flat rates for snow plowing at $4900-$5700 per season PLUS a rate of $150-$200 per application for straight Geo Salt. Good thing is all contracts are done by local managers of stores. Good to work with. Never had any issues.


----------



## smok531 (Oct 22, 2012)

how many events do you see a year?


----------

